# New thread notifications



## Dirk (21 Dec 2021)

Why am I suddenly being bombarded with notifications of new threads? Never used to get them before. I haven't altered any settings.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2022)

Anybody else getting this?
My notifications are getting clogged with new topics that are being started.


----------



## Shaun (1 Jan 2022)

Interesting. I'm not aware of any new settings that would prompt this. Could you please screenshot your alerts list and post it (or PM if you'd prefer not to make it public).


----------

